# Muzzleloader Season



## loon (Nov 28, 2010)

getting ready to head back to the camp for our season  :cheese: 

do you guys over in the states have a special season for them??

the wood in the background is from that large limb that fell on the house in the summer...

loon


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought I was going to see a deer. In ohio shot gun season starts monday. Muzzel loader followes in a few weeks I believe. Here it is a state to state thing and roles can vary from county to county within the state.
We are actualy allowed four dear this year in our county.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 28, 2010)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> I thought I was going to see a deer. In ohio shot gun season starts monday. Muzzel loader followes in a few weeks I believe. Here it is a state to state thing and roles can vary from county to county within the state.
> We are actualy allowed four dear this year in our county.



Polygamist!!


----------



## loon (Nov 28, 2010)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> I thought I was going to see a deer. In ohio shot gun season starts monday. Muzzel loader followes in a few weeks I believe. Here it is a state to state thing and roles can vary from county to county within the state.
> We are actualy allowed four dear this year in our county.



hopefully by next week  

shotgun/muzz open tomorrow here, till next sunday...

loon


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 28, 2010)

Loon, MI too does have muzzle loader season in early December. It usually starts about a week after regular rifle season which ends on Nov. 30. By that time I am cutting firewood and the deer have been thinned out enough anyway. Still there are many folks who still hunt then.


----------



## crs7200 (Nov 28, 2010)

We have 2 Muzz seasons in NY. One week before gun season in the North.  Then One week at the end of the season in the south.  Good luck.


----------



## soupy1957 (Nov 28, 2010)

Geez..........that's one HECK of a way to light a fire!  Why not just use a MATCH?! (LOL)

I'm kinda surprised to see a more contemporary version of a muzzle loader. If "I" were going to go that route, I think I'd like to own a model that was "Revolutionary War" style.  Do it like THEY did, sorta thing, ya know.



-Soupy1957


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 28, 2010)

Panhandler said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it ? I only have one wife.


----------



## humpin iron (Nov 28, 2010)

Fairfield county Ct, unlimited how many deer you can take


----------



## loon (Nov 28, 2010)

sounds like you guys have some fun for sure  ;-)  wish we had better seasons/tags over here!

soupy, ya know what those things are worth?  :bug:   :cheese:

have fun everybody thats getting out  ;-) 


loon


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 29, 2010)

Here in Maine muzzleloaders hunt from November 29-December 4th . . . select WMDs (assuming we're talking about Wildlife Management Districts and not Weapons of Mass Destruction here) allow muzzleloaders to hunt from December 6-December 11th.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 29, 2010)

soupy1957 said:
			
		

> Geez..........that's one HECK of a way to light a fire!  Why not just use a MATCH?! (LOL)
> 
> I'm kinda surprised to see a more contemporary version of a muzzle loader. If "I" were going to go that route, I think I'd like to own a model that was "Revolutionary War" style.  Do it like THEY did, sorta thing, ya know.



I have a Hawken style (cap) rifle with a patched round ball barrel.  Shot a doe with it back when I had time to hunt (I'm getting the itch this year)


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 29, 2010)

There are much more modern looking muzzleloaders than that. It's getting tough to tell the difference with a brief look. 

Here in WA, you can not use scopes on the muzzleloaders. They don't make you wear frilly leather with the streamers though.


----------



## loon (Nov 30, 2010)

went out to help out a couple guys at the range yesterday and well   %-P 






seen stars and when i got home my wife just called me a dumbass  :cheese:

wasnt even my gun  :coolsmile: 

terry


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 30, 2010)

Ouch! I got a think bump on opener this year! Mine wasn't as bad but it still hurts a little!

Gary


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> went out to help out a couple guys at the range yesterday and well   %-P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They shot you right between the eyes?  

HehHeh . . . of course I'm kidding . . . I realized they didn't shoot you.


----------



## loon (Nov 30, 2010)

the one fella thought he might be flinching so i had a go at it "ONCE"  %-P ended up that the place he bought it installed the scope as far back as possible?? and they sure dont move when ya pull the trigger  :cheese: 

did it along time ago with a 30-06 and i guess i didnt learn to check the scope first from that fun?  

it coulda used a few stitches but the wait time at the hospitals over here is brutal,and with my ugly mug i really dont care about scars   

Terry


----------



## esuitt (Nov 30, 2010)

We had our start with bow season, then muzzle loader a few weeks ago. Shotgun and rifle just started on Saturday, always the 1st weekend after Thanksgiving. 
I have not been out. But my neighbor has shot 3 does so far, 2 with bow and 1 muzzle. All nice size


----------



## loon (Nov 30, 2010)

good for him Ed!!

was supposed to leave an hour ago but they are calling for 2 days of big rain and bad wind  :roll: 

so we are gonna wait till noon tomorrow...

sunny and getting colder all the way through Sunday  

loon


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 1, 2010)

loon said:
			
		

> went out to help out a couple guys at the range yesterday and well   %-P
> 
> 
> seen stars and when i got home my wife just called me a dumbass  :cheese:
> ...



Loon - seen that once before when a friend accidentaly double loaded his muzzleloader, that is 150 gr of powder, sabot, 150 more grains of powder, and another sabot. It nailed him hard and drew blood... big ol blast of flames out the barrel, and surprisingly both rounds hit the target, one a few inches low and one about 6" high. 

I have Knight Elite 50 cal in stainless/realtree that is a sweet ml too 3-9x40 Nikon. Wont be carrying it this year, think I am all done with 3 deer down.

Soupy - I know what you mean about the traditional blackpowder riffle. I think the difference is wanting to shoot something traditional versus wanting something more effective to increase your deer taking capability - I'd love to shoot traditional but having a high misfire rate, terrible ballistics, and very limited range with a traditional muzzleloader & blackpowder isnt something I prefer. Now if I had a couple already in the freezer and wanted more of a challenge, then maybe. For me archery is my favorite hunting season, and I do enjoy the extra challenge... but I do hunt with a modern compound bow and not a traditional recurve (yet).


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 1, 2010)

Seems most of the muzzleloaders, bowhunters, and shotgun "alternative" hunters out here do it for the extended seasons, more open areas, and ability to shoot does  and not for the added challenge, historic reenactment, or whatever else drives the alternative guys. 

Nothing faster and cleaner than a modern firearm, trouble is the state game department gives us the worst areas, and shortest season way before the rut.


----------



## wood spliter (Dec 1, 2010)

Loon,  good luck with the smoke pole.  I shot a spike with the bow on Thanksgiving morning.  Having allot of problems with my computer so I'm not on much.  I'll get a pic up soon.  Hope to see you guys get some big ones!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 2, 2010)

I think it used to be called "primitive firearms season" thats why until recently you couldn't use an in-line and it had to be a smoke pole and round ball with no break at the breach. In the past few years, they have slowly allowed in line models...scopes...powder pellets, sabot rounds. Weapons are now to the point of easily reaching in excess of 100 yards. I think the late muzzle loading season in the southern tier of N.Y. runs in conjunction with bow season...i could be mistaken. I was just up in the Berkshiers for part of rifle season, might go back up for black powder will have to wait and see.

cass


----------



## jharkin (Dec 3, 2010)

Round ball?  Meaning some of the modem muzzleloaders are still smoothbores? I had no idea - though all modern muzzleloader hunting guns were  rifled and shot Minie ball style ammo. ...

Interesting. hunting with round ball must be a a real challange. How close do you have to be to guarantee a hit?


----------



## Bad Wolf (Dec 3, 2010)

You can still use a round patched ball with rifled bbl.   I used to use  a reproduction hawkens made by CVA.  At the time all you could use was round ball and open sights. As deer became more of a nuisince they have loosened up on the "primitivness" of the weapon. Now I've got an in-line scoped rifle with a saboted round that will hold 2" at 100 yards.  Since we are tripping over deer here, the intent is more to reduce the heard than to make it hard on the hunter.  We get 4 tags for archery, one each for shotgun and muzzle loader state land, and another 2 each for private land. Total= 10.  Then there are areas that will give you two extra tags. Mainly down in the ritzy areas that have gatten tired of the deer eating their bushes.  In fact in those areas you can bait, use crossbows and claymore mines. (they must be real pissed off!)


----------



## nojo (Dec 3, 2010)

jharkin said:
			
		

> Interesting. hunting with round ball must be a a real challange. How close do you have to be to guarantee a hit?



I dont know, but a round ball out of a 32cal 1858 Remington reproduction cap and ball revolver yields 2-4" grouping at 30 yards. 6.5 inch rifled barrel. So you can imagine how much more accurate a long gun is.


----------



## ShenValSteve (Dec 4, 2010)

Here in the Old Dominion, we've got two weeks of early muzzleloading (increased from one in the last couple of years in the counties 'west of the Blue Ridge'), started on October 30, last day was Friday, November 12.  One doe day in that time in the county I hunt (Highland).  The late muzzleloading season comes back in a week from tomorrow and lasts until January 1.  I've not hunted the late season in a couple of years, I'm usually cutting wood.   I resisted the inlines for a long time, gave in about five years ago.  I have a Knight Disc Extreme, 45 caliber.


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, Loon that is more them some guys will get hunting. You sure the stock isn't to short? Did you need any stitches?


----------



## loon (Dec 5, 2010)

CALJREICH said:
			
		

> Well, Loon that is more them some guys will get hunting. You sure the stock isn't to short? Did you need any stitches?



just got home lastnite and i didnt see anything.. 
 one guy had a big racked 250pounder come out to him but couldnt get a good shot, so it walked  %-P 

and no caljreich i didnt bother going in.plus he has the same gun as mine just different colour but his scope is all the way back which he will be fixing.

we had a good time for sure but the weather at the beginning was brutal,
 here are a few pics of what i just about drove into wednesday afternoon  :shut:







didnt realize there was nothing under my footprints and ran back over to back the truck up  :cheese: 
















the timing thing was just a fluke for sure, but sure glad me and the ford didnt go for a swim  %-P  :cheese: 

this guy lost the coin flip to see if our little bridge would work  :sick:   :cheese: it did  ;-P 






this is behind one of my watches   







loon


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 5, 2010)

Beautiful scenery up there, reminds me of back home in the 'dacks. Yeah that would have messed up your day if the 150 went over that bank! However that is about the same profile as the drainage waterway that goes through the woods I hunt, the one I had to drag my deer through. Same steep banks, depth and width, and mine was all mud no rocks. It wasnt fun. Wish I had one of those machines!


----------



## loon (Dec 6, 2010)

did you drag that big boy home by yourself burner?   %-P 
loon


----------



## EJW1 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would frame that last picture!


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 6, 2010)

EJW1 said:
			
		

> I would frame that last picture!



+1

And even though its overcast and gloomy the pic still came out great. I like how there is just a small opening in the clouds letting light cast on the trees kinda in the center of the photo.



			
				loon said:
			
		

> did you drag that big boy home by yourself burner?   %-P
> loon



I had to drag him out of the woods myself. They dont like trucks across the field but if you are going after a deer its ok. I would guess where he fell was about 100 yards from the edge of the woods, and I wanted some good photos so I drug him before field dressing, so well over 200 lbs. Even after dressing he was still heavier than me! I started out being able to do 5-10 foot at a time before I had to rest. By half way there I was only able to just pull him in, take a step, pull him again, and even then I still had to take breaks my heart was pounding. I usually carry one of those metal garden cart thingies with the mesh base, but it was in my other truck. I was just real lucky I had thrown the ramps in my truck, and also found a dip in the field to back into to get the back end down a bit. 

I probably could have had help, I had 3-4 of my buddies hunting the next farm, about 5 miles away, but I had no cell reception and I wasn't going to leave him there. Too many people hunt our farms, a lot without permission. About the time I was walking into the woods two trucks and about 6 guys parked and started walking in behind me. They were probably hitting the woodline when I pulled the trigger. When I was dragging him out I saw some orange I thought was heading my way about 75 yards in but never showed. After I brought my truck over they all walked out, I probably pissed em off by driving across the field while they were hunting but I get to the point I dont care. I dont even know if they had permission and I am getting sick of getting to the woods to find trucks all up and down the road and orange everywhere. I'm just glad I was in the right place at the right time, the buck was heading to where the other guys were entering the woods.


----------

